# I officially no longer have social anxiety. I did it. You can too!



## lovinlife (Apr 26, 2009)

I used to be here a lot.. 4-5 years ago..

i did two things: 150 mg Effaxor XR for a short time and several self-help books. best of which can be found here:

1. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...as-changed-my-life-complete-confidence-62973/

2. Also, I benefitted a lot from "how to succeed with women" http://www.amazon.ca/How-Succeed-Women-Ron-Louis/dp/0735200300

I can tell you I have overcome social anxiety b/c I have loads of friends now, I never have problems going into large crowds or social events as I realize it's not as scary as I thought it was, and can so easily ask out girls.. I have asked so many girls out and been on countless dates..

anyway read the first book I mentioned the other forum: "complete confidence" by sheena hankin.

if anyone is interested, i can post a more detailed account of my battle with SA and how overcame it. let me know if you are interested. otherwise just read the books. (btw, the pills did not do "magic". they only helped me be able to apply the techniques and lessons from the books. I think if I had read more books without the pills, I might have succeeded as well..)


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, that's AWESOME 
I haven't been posting much this last weeks, but I like your post. Ive been trying to do the same but I can't. I can't beat SA, not yet. When my psychologist tell me that I don't have SA anymore Im going to post it in this forum.

So, Im definitely interested in reading your history. This may motivate me to keep figthing SA.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Your post inspires me OP. I need to keeping reading, lol.

And, Thank you


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice. Congratulations. It sounds like you're happy with yourself. 

Sure I for one would like to hear a little more of how you overcame old symptoms of SA.

But if you don't mind answering a couple of questions that come foremost to my mind? 

How do you stop feeling like a bad person and insecure when everyone else, including members of your own family think you're a bad person, evil, and will never amount to anything good and never give you a chance and always disrespect you. Always saying there's something wrong with you, you're never good enough. Or always arguing with you and pointing out other people are better etc? Of course, maybe the lady is a genius and it sounds like her book worked out for you...

How do you stop being angry and helpless at past incidents and memories where you were utterly humiliated by a sibling? physically or emotionally through put downs and arguments?

Thank you.

I'm surprised at the book. Never seen it before or heard of it. I'm also wondering how a woman knows how to talk about confidence for a guy. No offence but I don't think women really understand what it feels like for men when they are lacking in self-esteem or have no social skills among peers. (and probably vice versa. i.e. a guy writing a book about the self-esteem of women).


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Congratulations! :boogie


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice one man, well done. Unfortunately for you, the fact that you're socially capable now means we've lost the only mutual interest we had, so we can't be friends anymore. Sorry bro, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## neeko (Aug 9, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Nice one man, well done. Unfortunately for you, the fact that you're socially capable now means we've lost the only mutual interest we had, so we can't be friends anymore. Sorry bro, it was good while it lasted.


You guys can still be friends.

I think so, at least. When one of my, not sure if I can call him my friend since we don't hang out outside of class or school, but one my friends switched his major and I was all disappointed because I wanted to have someone else that I knew go through this hell of a major with me so then we could come out on top and be like we did it. At the time I thought **** man, I'm not gonna be able to talk to him anymore. Since that was like the defining thing in my mind, that we shared the same major. But, he's my bud regardless, I don't care if he doesn't have the same major as me. We've talked for a year or so and that's cool, he my friend, even if we don't kick it outside of school, maybe I sound like I'm in denial =p lol. Anyways, maybe the feeling will pass and you can still be friends.

To the OP: Let's hear some stories. I want to know how you initially got over all this anxiety stuff with meeting people and making friends. Like examples and instances of your doubts and then your triumphs.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

lovinlife said:


> I can tell you I have overcome social anxiety b/c I have loads of friends now, I never have problems going into large crowds or social events as I realize it's not as scary as I thought it was, and can so easily ask out girls.. I have asked so many girls out and been on countless dates..


Awesome. I am interested in knowing how you reached this point.


----------



## HunterThompson (Aug 30, 2010)

I have to agree with you that the books helped rather than the pills, I think medication for SA, rather than treatment, is more like a bit of a shield if you're having trouble handling things and need to take a step back for the time being - I'm not against it but it shouldn't be seen as a cure.

I'm glad you've beaten your SA, and I too can say that it is most definitely possible to beat it. I used to have severe SA, beat it almost completely - sadly moving country brought back my SA but having almost defeated the condition entirely before, I'm no longer worried that I won't be able to beat it again.

I'll check out the books you mentioned, thanks


----------



## Alphanumeric (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey, congratulations!
it sound like these books really helped you.
i'll have to check them out!


----------



## Revierypone (Oct 7, 2010)

CONGRATZ ON YOUR RECOVERY!

It's great to see someone on the forum that has actually overcome SA. Looking at some of the posts here made me wonder if I was ever going to get over it. Glad to know that there is hope out there for all of us. Thank you for that.


----------

